# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نمونه برنامه های پایتون

## Matplotlib

با سلام 

در این تاپیک با کمک دوستان علاقه مند به برنامه نویسی پایتون سعی خواهد شد برنامه های نوشته شده و یا موجود در نت گذاشته بشه، امیدوارم با مشارکت دوستان تاپیک پرباری بشه.

پی نوشت:
لطفا اگر درباره ی هر برنامه ای سوالی داشتید در یک تاپیک جداگانه سوال رو مطرح کنید تا موضوع تاپیک به بیراهه نره.

----------


## n.nowroozi

پیشنهاد میکنم که کدهارو روی github بگذارید و توضیحات و لینک رو اینجا بگذارید .

----------


## paradigm

من یک repository به اسم Exercises_for_practicing_Python_Programming تو github.com ایجاد کردم. هر کس می خواد می تونه همکاری کنه. قصدم جمع آوری تمرین برای یادگیری زبان پایتون. از مبتدی گرفته ( به خصوص) تا ...

این هم لینکش :

https://github.com/Engareh/Exercises...on_Programming

----------


## smrhallaj

یه توضیح میدی در باره
repository
و github.com

----------


## Mahdi-563

وای من

سرچ کنی بخدا چیزی ازت کم نمی شه !

----------

